# NWT Lake Erie signup



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

I was hoping to fish this tournament as a coangler, so I'm looking for a pro to signup with, please pm me if your interested or no someone needing a coangler to signup with. Thanks,Eric


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Unless something has changed the co-anglers are paired up via blind draw.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

MageeEast said:


> Unless something has changed the co-anglers are paired up via blind draw.


That is correct. But if a co-angler signs up with a pro they are guaranteed a spot. I am looking as well. Bass awkward if you happen to find someone and they know another person keep me in mind thank you


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I will be signing up as a Pro...I will let you know soon as I do. I do not have a co-angler link as of now.


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks carpman, will do Bole


----------



## Lunderful (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm considering signing up as a pro as well. I will be deciding in the next week or so. Don't have a co as of yet.


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

I am interested in fishing as a co if any pros need one to sign up with. 

[email protected]
260-750-9097

Brandon


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to bring this thread back up, but I am signing up as a pro and need a co-angler to sign up with. If anyone sees this that wants to fish as a co I will sign up with you as the pro.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Shoot me a text 2162441929 I'll sign up with you


----------

